# Wire management taken too far?



## techbuzz (Feb 3, 2008)

After looking through the case gallery I have noticed that some users have taken the whole "cable management" thing way too far.

What is the point of pulling every single wire in your case as hard as you can and jamming it behind the motherboard tray or motherboard then taping them all in a huge knot? I agree that one of the main problems in airflow is poor cable management, but come on people...

I don't know...I am probably going to get some backlash because of this post, but I am wondering if anyone else feels the same way?

Sure, when it comes to good cable management and I am the first person to yell and scream at another, but I don't think that it is good to pinch and crimp wires in the smallest places just so the inside of your case looks like nothing is actually hooked up.

I have always believed that using any type of tape in a computer case is a no no.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 3, 2008)

Better wire management leads to better air flow. Better air flow leads to lower temps for over clockers. Better temps for overclockers leads to higher fsb. You get the drift. Plus it looks good and professional.


----------



## Water Drop (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have a case with a window, then cable management is important, because if you have a cats nest of wires visible, it's just ugly.  One of the nice things about highend PC's such as Alienware's, Voodoo's, and even the Mac Pro, is that they all have excellent wire management, and is part of the cost of the system.  When you build your own, you can do just as good of wire management and it doesn't cost you a dime.  It's a cheap way to improve your computer's look.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 3, 2008)

AFAIC, wire management is one of the most important aspects of building and overclocking. Also most of the cables that are taped are taped to the back of mobo tray, causing no harm. I don't think you're going to win this battle...


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 3, 2008)

You guys aren't understanding what I am saying.

I agree with everything you are saying but what I am saying is that there is no point crimping, jamming and pinching wires under the motherboard then finishing up the job with some tape.

My case has great cable management without any tape or pinching of wires.

I don't think I am going win this battle either.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 3, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> You guys aren't understanding what I am saying.
> 
> I agree with everything you are saying but what I am saying is that there is no point crimping, jamming and pinching wires under the motherboard then finishing up the job with some tape.
> 
> My case has great cable management without any tape or pinching of wires.



Depends on how much management the owner wants. You can never tell someone they have too much wire management.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 3, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with jamming the wires and such...personally I don't do it because I have no need to.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 3, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Depends on how much management the owner wants. You can never tell someone they have too much wire management.



I guess I don't like to have a case that looks amazing at first look and have it look disgusting behind the motherboard or motherboard tray.

I like to find the happy medium between the two. Tape is just unprofessional.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 3, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I guess I don't like to have a case that looks amazing at first look and have it look disgusting behind the motherboard or motherboard tray.
> 
> I like to find the happy medium between the two. Tape is just unprofessional.
> 
> BUT this is only my opinion. SO...it really doesn't matter what I think.



Nah I disagree, your opinion does matter. Everyone has their own definition of what good wire management is. Wether you go as far as some people doesn't really matter. As long as your air flow is optimal and everything looks organized, there should be no reason for someone to give negative reviews.


----------



## technicks (Feb 3, 2008)

So don't say things like that then.
Wire management is pretty important to create a overall look of the pc.
I agree that jamming cables into tight spaces is a no no, but when done right it is a great part of a casemod.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe in doing enough wire management to not hinder airflow, which really doesn't take much. Spend one extra hour putting your rig together and odds are you will find a successful route for most of your wiring. One or two wires aren't really going to be a huge hinderance to overall cooling, or at least one that would be noticable.

Some people do go too far, and some go beyond that, which for me is cool to see, but nothing I would aspire for. I try to mix the looks/function a bit, but I'm more for function when it comes down to it. As long as there aren't a bunch of wires in front of fans, over heat-sinks, I'm happy.

Zip-Ties of various sizes and yes even the occasional tape (if really needed) will be very helpful, along with seeing what others have done with similar cases/builds. I think that cable management can easily get out of hand, and in the end, as long as airflow isn't impacted and it looks okay to you, who really cares? If you build a gaming rig and spend more time playing with the damn wires and hardware...what was the point of wasting money on a gaming rig? Just get a cheap bare-bones and play with that, give the gaming rig to someone who'll use it for GAMING!

Everyone has their own opinions and suggestions in this area, really I think some take it TOO seriously. But there has to be the spectrum of folks like me who just care enough about cable management for function, and those who like things to look like they're damn near wireless inside of your case, and everyone in between.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 3, 2008)

technicks said:


> So don't say things like that then.
> Wire management is pretty important to create a overall look of the pc.
> I agree that jamming cables into tight spaces is a no no, but when done right it is a great part of a casemod.



I think the case as a whole should have good cable management.


----------



## keakar (Feb 3, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> You guys aren't understanding what I am saying.
> 
> I agree with everything you are saying but what I am saying is that there is no point crimping, jamming and pinching wires under the motherboard then finishing up the job with some tape.
> 
> ...



i totally agree with you, if its in the way of airflow i could understand it but unless you still have IDE ribbons in your case, nothing restricts the airflow untill you reach over 100mph where turbulance has an effect. yes a ball of spagetti will interfere somewhat but unless your a total idiot 2 zip ties will confine your entire wiring harness to one trunkline. 

i say right now you are wrong if you think you are making any difference beyond that. yes it looks nice and yes getting the main trunk out of the airflows direct path helps but after that it is all about looks.

give me two cases, one that costs $200 with cable management and a windo the other a generic windowless case with decent airflow and you can keep your window, i'll take the generic and be happier.

to me the insides of the case hold no intrest and im not wanting to see it all the time. its like those see through phones they used to make, you couldnt give me one of those either.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2008)

To each their own is my way at this topic.

Some people have their PC in plain view of the world on their desk. That makes it somewhat of an eyesore as a big plain case with no options. Some desire a window, so they can dress up the interior and make it look more appealing to be in the room.

Kind of likt the difference between a go to work car and a ...say 69 Camaro. you wouldnt put the nice chrome and paint on the  Kia you drive to work would ya.

Some people strive to show their creativity in different venues. Some of prefer to have our PC's that are sitting within arms reach to look a little better since we see inside it all the time.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 3, 2008)

As someone who has done cable management on a macro scale,(wiring of recording studios, churches, offices, etc.) I do appreciate the effort some guys have put into cable management.

It does depend on the type of project though, as a heavily modded case with lazy cable management looks terrible; but there are those who don't display the inside of their cases. (such as myself) In that case, simply running the cables in a neat and orderly fashion is all that's needed.

As my system also gets used to do audio work, it's designed to be as quiet as possible. And the chocolate shop colours of my Noctuas are not pretty. Hence I haven't cut holes in my case to try and hide the cables, simply tied them down to promote good airflow. My preference is to use plastic coated wire twisty thingies (serious technical term that) . They're not pretty, but really practical.

Oh, a point to remember, any time a cable is placed under stress, there is a Much higher likelyhood that it will break. Or even worse, sharp edges could cut through the insulation. 12V on the chassis anyone?


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> You guys aren't understanding what I am saying.
> 
> I agree with everything you are saying but what I am saying is that there is no point crimping, jamming and pinching wires under the motherboard then finishing up the job with some tape.



I agree, while I am probablly one of "those" people, I would never crimp, jam, or pinch wires under the motherboard.  I would also never pull any wires "tight".  Without doing any of the forementioned things, I can achieve the look of proper cable management.  I run my wires along the backside and make sure the slack from the wires are nicely put away or ziptied by the PSU.  It takes a lot of work to do it correctly.  Some care about c/m some dont, and to each thier own.


----------



## thegave (Feb 3, 2008)

Water Drop said:


> If you have a case with a window, then cable management is important, because if you have a cats nest of wires visible, it's just ugly.  One of the nice things about highend PC's such as Alienware's, Voodoo's, and even the Mac Pro, is that they all have excellent wire management, and is part of the cost of the system.  When you build your own, you can do just as good of wire management and it doesn't cost you a dime.  It's a cheap way to improve your computer's look.



My GX270 had fantastic wire management when I first got it (second hand). It's gone to pieces now after I started installing things (SATA hdd, VGA, changed the ram).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2008)

im waiting to see someone solder the wires to the back of the motherboard so there are absolutely no wires visible at all. 

im all about cable management but, yeah.... some people take it a little far.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 3, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> After looking through the case gallery I have noticed that some users have taken the whole "cable management" thing way too far.
> 
> What is the point of pulling every single wire in your case as hard as you can and jamming it behind the motherboard tray or motherboard then taping them all in a huge knot? I agree that one of the main problems in airflow is poor cable management, but come on people...
> 
> ...




tape, for the most part is alright - although, there are better means of holding down large bundles of wires, I think most of us just don't think of it, because all those cables are on the side of the tray no one ever sees.  Tape just looks tacky, though, but sometimes there isn't much choice 

As to kinked and "stuffed" wires - yeah, that's a real bad practice, it doesn't take much to break the wire strands on some of these smaller lines.

But, looks can be decieving, also - it may appear that some wires have been stuffed into some small nooks and crannies, but then again, there might be more than enough slack on them that it's not really a problem, but if you don't take the time to wrap them some more, excessive rubbing on the corners around those crannies when pulling stuff in and out will lead to headache sooner or later.

I'm all for good cable management, too, but leaving lines with absolutely no slack, or anything else that can be considered damaging to one's hardware is definitely over doing it.  If it doesn't fit, either purchase longer cables, or modify them yourself to be longer if you have the capability.  Even in my case, things might look taunt coming out from behind the mobo, or near hardware, but everything has more than enough slack on the back side of the case, and I can easily work all my connector underneath the motherboard without having to remove/unscrew it from it's standoffs.


----------



## thegave (Feb 3, 2008)

What's wrong with tape? If/when I get a new case for my shit I'm going to get some pretty white or blue electrical tape to make little bundles of wire.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2008)

i dont use tape because it leaves everything it touches sticky and dust collects on the sticky.


----------



## Firedomain (Feb 4, 2008)

lol.... nice thread!...... with ppl like me.... my whole case is a window!!!!!!!!
i currently have probably 1 of the worst looking lot of wires behind my mobo & shockingly i expected to get a little EMI because i have no mobo tray, my mobo is mounted directly to the side of the case (makes it a pain for cable management... but i have no other options).... but my comp still runs flawlessly! does almost look like some are under stress, but there not... i made sure of that when i had to feed them behind the mobo when i had the side & 1/2 of the mobo off!!!!
boy was that a long day........... (no tape/zipties or anything holding my cords.... just fed behind the mobo & back out to the component.)


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Feb 4, 2008)

I have the Xclio A380+ case and cable management is nearly impossible due to the design of where the power supply sits and and there is hardly any space between the motherboard tray and the other side panel. I have my wires (for the most part) neatly bundled into the corner of the case. I think this is ideal because the inside of my computer actually looks like the inside of a computer. 

I believe this is where pcgolfer85 was going with the original post. Some of these cases look like just a bunch of parts in a box, the wires are what gives the computer life after all.. I believe as long as they are bundled neatly out of the way and allow for proper airflow, there is no problem with some wires visible.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> I believe this is where pcgolfer85 was going with the original post. Some of these cases look like just a bunch of parts in a box, the wires are what gives the computer life after all.. I believe as long as they are bundled neatly out of the way and allow for proper airflow, there is no problem with some wires visible.



That is what I was trying to say. Thanks man!


----------



## thegave (Feb 4, 2008)

Well the tape is only meant to cover the bits that its holding together right?

Anyhoo there's always rubbing alcohol to clean the sticky off


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Feb 4, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> That is what I was trying to say. Thanks man!



No worries man, I've just felt as well that it is possible to be too anal retentive when it comes to any visible wires in a computer case.And then people have the nerve to 1/10 you if it isnt to their standards if a wire is hanging out!


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> No worries man, I've just felt as well that it is possible to be too anal retentive when it comes to any visible wires in a computer case.And then people have the nerve to 1/10 you if it isnt to their standards if a wire is hanging out!



I feel the same way.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 4, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> I have the Xclio A380+ case and cable management is nearly impossible due to the design of where the power supply sits and and there is hardly any space between the motherboard tray and the other side panel. I have my wires (for the most part) neatly bundled into the corner of the case. I think this is ideal because the inside of my computer actually looks like the inside of a computer.
> 
> I believe this is where pcgolfer85 was going with the original post. Some of these cases look like just a bunch of parts in a box, the wires are what gives the computer life after all.. I believe as long as they are bundled neatly out of the way and allow for proper airflow, there is no problem with some wires visible.



I agree to an extent . . . but some might find a lot of multi colored wires to be detractive from their equipment in an aesthetic sense . . . some people (like me) are just OCD with nit-picky details, I'll keep re-arranging stuff until I find it perfect, which rarely ever gets to that point 

To each his own though - everyone has their own personal taste, and as long as you're not putting any hardware in danger, do things the way you see fit


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> You guys aren't understanding what I am saying.
> 
> I agree with everything you are saying but what I am saying is that there is no point crimping, jamming and pinching wires under the motherboard then finishing up the job with some tape.
> 
> ...



none of us do that... we dont crimp or damage the cables.

theres no harm running them around or underneath things - the few excessive people who go really far with it, cut the excess wires off rather than damage them.

wires dont care if they're bent or in funny shapes, as long as you dont break the wire itself.

I tidy mine up, but i'm more of the view that if its loose, it can get sucked into a fan or bang around when moving the system - keeping everything immobile is more my goal.


----------



## mandelore (Feb 4, 2008)

tbh, i didnt give 2 hoots about cable management till my latest rig build. 

My old pc was a total mangle of wires, tubing, dust bunnies, small gremlins and probable half a dozen fairy folk..

but now ive made serious steps to manage what little cabling i now have, looks great!

I do run cables via the back panel, have em coming thru small holes etc etc


----------



## mandelore (Feb 4, 2008)

anyway, id rather not see a single wire, i have plenty of tubing to be the arteries going thru my pc 

and the blood red fluid xp certainly makes it look like open heart surgery lol


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> none of us do that... we dont crimp or damage the cables.
> 
> theres no harm running them around or underneath things - the few excessive people who go really far with it, cut the excess wires off rather than damage them.
> 
> ...



I have looked at your main computer pictures...

You utilized cable management normally. You are not what I was talking about in my original post.

Have a look around the user case gallery and you will see what I mean.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 4, 2008)

my case has no mobo tray  no power management for me


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I have looked at your main computer pictures...
> 
> You utilized cable management normally. You are not what I was talking about in my original post.
> 
> Have a look around the user case gallery and you will see what I mean.



some people are as into cable management as much as i am anime, or some people are obsessed with benchmarks.

anime removes social interaction from my life, overclocking voids your warranty and excessive cable tidying can break wires. all habits have a downside


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> some people are as into cable management as much as i am anime, or some people are obsessed with benchmarks.
> 
> anime removes social interaction from my life, overclocking voids your warranty and excessive cable tidying can break wires. all habits have a downside



haha! Good point Mussels.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 4, 2008)

Stating the obvious here, but you do what you want with your own case, who gives a crap what people think. I'm completely in favour of people giving positive feedback and if they believe that cable management is needed, then I'd appreciate them to tell me. I don't think I've ever seen anyone take the whole cable management 'thing' too far.

All I've seen is people bitching about people recommending it to others, that ask people to judge their case and give opinions. That in itself is extremely annoying (to me).


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Stating the obvious here, but you do what you want with your own case, who gives a crap what people think. I'm completely in favour of people giving positive feedback and if they believe that cable management is needed, then I'd appreciate them to tell me. I don't think I've ever seen anyone take the whole cable management 'thing' too far.
> 
> All I've seen is people bitching about people recommending it to others, that ask people to judge their case and give opinions. That in itself is extremely annoying (to me).



ok.


----------



## Raizy (Feb 5, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I have always believed that using any type of tape in a computer case is a no no.



For what reason?  Is it the aesthetic reasons or will it actually cost some sort of problem, and if so what kind of problem?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

Raizy said:


> For what reason?  Is it the aesthetic reasons or will it actually cost some sort of problem, and if so what kind of problem?



they can melt, or lose their stickiness.

You dont want it to touch a heatsink and drip goo everywhere, or come off and get sucked into a fan.


----------



## BullGod (Feb 5, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> After looking through the case gallery I have noticed that some users have taken the whole "cable management" thing way too far.
> 
> What is the point of pulling every single wire in your case as hard as you can and jamming it behind the motherboard tray or motherboard then taping them all in a huge knot? I agree that one of the main problems in airflow is poor cable management, but come on people...
> 
> ...



I do agree with you, I've seen people in the cases section that take things too far. It's like there are only 2 or 3 slim cables visible in the case and people start yelling out wire management. It's important if you have a window and a front intake fan. If you don't, it doesn't make a difference at all.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

BullGod said:


> I do agree with you, I've seen people in the cases section that take things too far. It's like there are only 2 or 3 slim cables visible in the case and people start yelling out wire management. It's important if you have a window and a front intake fan. If you don't, it doesn't make a difference at all.



then you run into the people who give you a 1/10 because it doesnt look 'awesome and kewl'


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 5, 2008)

Bullgod said:
			
		

> It's like there are only 2 or 3 slim cables visible in the case and people start yelling out wire management.



Ooooh, I'd be interested to see these threads to be honest as I've never seen anyone take this whole thing to far.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 5, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> After looking through the case gallery I have noticed that some users have taken the whole "cable management" thing way too far.
> 
> What is the point of pulling every single wire in your case as hard as you can and jamming it behind the motherboard tray or motherboard then taping them all in a huge knot? I agree that one of the main problems in airflow is poor cable management, but come on people...



On that same note. Whats the point of anything?
Why do we spend money on expensive furniture, expensive stationary and other crap when the cheaper/easier alternatives are just as good?

Humans have a psychological need for progress.
Setting up your wire work with 100% perfection isn't so much as necessary as some would think, though it provides a sense of achievement to the owner of the machine. 

Its the same thing when we straighten our ties, square off our papers, neaten our desk and organise our bathroom amenities. Neatening the cables in the case brings that machine one step closer to perfection.
Its the aesthetic equivalent of someone eeking out a few more mhz out of their cpu or ram. You might not notice the difference, but you want to know that youve reached your 100% potential.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> On that same note. Whats the point of anything?
> Why do we spend money on expensive furniture, expensive stationary and other crap when the cheaper/easier alternatives are just as good?
> 
> Humans have a psychological need for progress.
> ...



Whats this about neat desks?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm the same, complete OCD about my rig's internals but my desk is a complete (organised) mess.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Feb 5, 2008)

I just moved to a new house so I told myself that I will keep my desk clean this time and ive been pretty good about it so far.. i only have 3 coke cans, a box of better cheddars, two cans of air, some coupons, and about 5 random reciepts!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

for a laugh, check the logo on my tea mug on the left


----------



## thegave (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome OCZ mug..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

i had 5 of them, gave 2 away and two broke while moving. Last one


----------



## Xaser04 (Feb 5, 2008)

I used to be immensly anal when it came to wire management up until the point where I had spent hours getting the cables just right (in a xaser4 case with fans coming out of its ears) only to have the PSU blow after a couple of days. This effectively meant I had to completely rip apart everything I had done. 

Now I tend to try a more professional approach to it, hide wires that can be hidden, route wires to prevent impeding the airflow and generally try to keep the case looking tidy. 

Unfortunately with my current case there are two cables which I can't do this with (SATA and pci-e for GPU) - they arn't long enough.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 5, 2008)

I love overclocked tea.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Whats this about neat desks?



It's always cool to see what things look like in a different country. That Big Mac box is pretty sweet. Also, I am unable to find those huge bottles of Arctic Cleaner. I'm only able to find little bottles.


----------



## thegave (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember the good old days when I had my Lian-Li PC60 I took the molex connectors off all my power cables to thread them through the ventilation holes in the 3.5" cage. Then I bought UV reactive molex connectors so I had to take all the original connectors off again. All this for a case that didn't even have a window


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2008)

Heres my desk,i admit i have ocd too when it comes to my case,but my desk is a tad untidy.

I have a monkey on mine


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

The large bottles of arcticlean are easy to find here in aus.

as for the big mac...




The circular text says 100% australian beef, there are locations marked 'here' on the map.
"Just some of the places our Aussie beef comes from."

And there we have it - an aussie big mac box.

Edit:  Ooooh tigger - that LCD arm looks sweet. Can they take a 22", and how much did it cost you??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont eat nothing from mac'dogalds.I used to be a protester and they are deffo on the naughty list.

b.o.t. tho',wire management makes me feel better and it looks good when my mates come or i'm at a lan and mines tidy inside and my mates pc's look like someones put a grenade in it.


----------



## Grings (Feb 5, 2008)

I tend to go for the middle ground with wire management, i pull them out of the way of fans, and make sure they dont impede airflow, but i like to make sure they're still easy to disconnect, i have run them all out of sight before, but it took so long to add any new components (and re-route all the wires), i couldnt be arsed to do it again


----------



## Silverel (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll let ya'll know how I feel after I get everything set up for the new case. I'm particularly favorable to hiding ide ribbons, wrapped mine in electrical tape with no problems. Wasn't much bigger than a SATA cable. However, it's a lot easier hiding drives when the power and data cables are less than massive. 

Basically, it shouldn't take more than an hour. It'll look nice, and unless you're constantly replacing parts, should last a while.


----------



## stubbers (Feb 5, 2008)

Did someone say cable management... Also there's 2 rigs there, and another 2 elsewhere... Got to love the 533mhz AMD K6-2 

5m Extension cable -> 4 port powerboard -> 3 4 port powerboards

This is my fire hazard/cable management nightmare... (Also that's not the worst setup in the house)


----------



## pt (Feb 5, 2008)

back on topic, i too believe some ppl have taken a crazy path while hiding wires, but to each their own


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 5, 2008)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> I dont eat nothing from mac'dogalds.



Does the term, double negative mean anything to you? 

I haven't eaten in a McDonlands for nearly 10 years, Burger King is better!


----------



## thegave (Feb 5, 2008)

Used to love burgerking but seems like they've taken a real nosedive in quality. or maybe it's just here in the UK.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

The local mcdonalds here recently changed to making all the food 'fresh' in front of you - no longer does one get burgers pre made an hour before you arrive!

Does this happen overseas too? I heard its spreading around the aus Mc'd's, but nothing about overseas.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> The local mcdonalds here recently changed to making all the food 'fresh' in front of you - no longer does one get burgers pre made an hour before you arrive!
> 
> Does this happen overseas too? I heard its spreading around the aus Mc'd's, but nothing about overseas.



I don't think so. At least I have never seen it.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 5, 2008)

Cable managend rigs just look more professional


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 5, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Cable managend rigs just look more professional



Yes, that was mentioned earlier. I agree.


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Does the term, double negative mean anything to you?
> 
> I haven't eaten in a McDonlands for nearly 10 years, Burger King is better!



Burger King is the heshers heaven!


----------



## technicks (Feb 5, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> On that same note. Whats the point of anything?
> Why do we spend money on expensive furniture, expensive stationary and other crap when the cheaper/easier alternatives are just as good?
> 
> Humans have a psychological need for progress.
> ...


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 5, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> On that same note. Whats the point of anything?
> Why do we spend money on expensive furniture, expensive stationary and other crap when the cheaper/easier alternatives are just as good?
> 
> Humans have a psychological need for progress.
> ...



This is probably the most accurate response in this whole thread.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 5, 2008)

So you just wanted to bitch at people for stating that cable management could be used to a better degree in their opinion?

I freakin' love your avatar, great picture! XD


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 5, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> So you just wanted to bitch at people for stating that cable management could be used to a better degree in their opinion?
> 
> I freakin' love your avatar, great picture! XD



No, I started this thread in response to what I saw in the case gallery. I saw pinched wires and the use of scotch tape.

I was trying to get across that I respected what ex_reven had to say. It sounded very intelligent.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 5, 2008)

Fair enough, just got the impression you were sick of people stating cable management to people that needed it.


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 5, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fair enough, just got the impression you were sick of people stating cable management to people that needed it.



Actually, Not really. I agree with the people who constantly tell people to manage their wires better.

I was describing the people that hide and tuck every single wire behind their motherboard. And I am saying that is taking wire management too far. 

Great air flow can be achieved by generic cable management.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 5, 2008)

Arrrh, I see. 

^^

Yeah, with you on that one. Messy buggers!


----------



## aspire (Feb 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im waiting to see someone solder the wires to the back of the motherboard so there are absolutely no wires visible at all.



http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture072.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture078.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Picture002-4.jpg

Theres some pics of a guy who wires the main power from the back.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 6, 2008)

aspire said:


> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture072.jpg
> 
> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture078.jpg
> 
> ...





Now that's wire management.

Did your guys mom every tell you to clean up those wires when they were going up?


Wires just look ugly, when your showing off your PC, it's best to hide them in any way possible.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 6, 2008)

aspire said:


> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture072.jpg
> 
> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture078.jpg
> 
> ...



Finally one who has taken cable management too far.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 6, 2008)

aspire said:


> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture072.jpg
> 
> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture078.jpg
> 
> ...



  absolutely nuts!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2008)

That is nucking futs.


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 6, 2008)

I so thought about doing that.


for real


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats bull, there has to be at least a few cables. Fan cables and PCIE plugs cant be hidden like that

He's still a fucking psycho tho


----------



## aspire (Feb 6, 2008)

theres a reason why he uses 8600gts's

no 6 pin power needed.

and fans can be run with molex...


----------



## Water Drop (Feb 7, 2008)

I love great wire management, but that is just nucking futs!


----------



## pt (Feb 7, 2008)

aspire said:


> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture072.jpg
> 
> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m79/markkleb2/Extreme/Picture078.jpg
> 
> ...



a guy that left tpu did that too, don't remenber his name, maybe it's the same?

EDIT: JUST CHECKED THE NAME ON THE LINK AND IT'S THE SAME GUY (when i saw his name i remenbered him)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/search.php?searchid=1247916
just check some threads and you wil lfind his 1st try, busy right now, or i would search


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I guess I don't like to have a case that looks amazing at first look and have it look disgusting behind the motherboard or motherboard tray.
> 
> I like to find the happy medium between the two. Tape is just unprofessional.



Whats the difference if your not looking at the tape anyway?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

I've seen that wiring. 

That system you guys posted, is very nice, but that is SERIOUSLY not cable management but a hard mod, cable management is wiring... thats a mod. Whole thing must have cost heaps thanks to the CF (or is it really CF), and mesh usage. If the PSU was a 1Kw one, I wouldnt complain at all. I would want something like that for a case... Looks really professionally done. I could do something like that if I had the time though, but i don't see the point... 

Were you guys talking about me earlier  Yes I crimped one of my cables.... the SATA one, and it broke >_<.


----------



## aspire (Feb 15, 2008)

How is attaching motherboard power from the back of the board not incredible wire management?

If he had not used his own custom case it would have essentially eliminated all visible wiring...


----------



## intel igent (Feb 15, 2008)

aspire said:


> How is attaching motherboard power from the back of the board not incredible wire management?
> 
> If he had not used his own custom case it would have essentially eliminated all visible wiring...



TK takes these things VERRRRY seriously

that was/is a sweet mod regardless.

i thought wiremanagement WAS a mod?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> TK takes these things VERRRRY seriously
> 
> that was/is a sweet mod regardless.
> 
> i thought wiremanagement WAS a mod?



Not really, according to most of you guys 

Well, it is indeed an impressive hard mod, that is seriously impressive, considering how easy it is to screw up if you arent careful in all the steps of doing it. It can give the look that your system is a demo system as well, which is certainly something that is awesome. 

However I'd say the weakness of this mod is, upgrades... upgrading means you have to do the mod again, and probably remove it from the current parts. But if you are skilled at soldering, i reckon it wouldnt be a problem. 

I reckon modder manufacturers should let us have kits to make rear-24 pin clamps, so no soldering is required. I mean all you need to do is slide the 24 pin's shield off, and put something on, then with the holes, clamp the 24 pin connector on.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2008)

whether or not its a mod depends on the person, everyone seems to alternate their stance depedning on how they feel.

'wire management isnt a mod, 1/10'
'yeah he modded the case to fit the wires... but its not faster so its not a REAL mod'

crap like that.

Oh and i do the cable management for demo reasons as well, my rigs are used to get me a lot of sales. If you have a system thats quiet, fast, looks tidy and is reliable, most people go for it.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL, I wish I had known about this thread before...

The reason for the extreme wiring is to clean up the airflow 
1- (wiring carrying current creates heat as well)
2- I am trying to show that PSs come with WAY too much wiring (waste)
3- as to upgrading, I dont buy into the "marketing" that many do, I am happy with my 8600GTs
(mush less power wasted=less heat added, play all my games just fine)

and as part of my "BIG" plan I am designing a comp that is completely modular no wiring at all. Just plug your parts together and honestly its too big of a jump so I have been taking steps a bit at a time.

I wouldnt say the back of my mobo is too messy, LOL






I knew there would be people that wouldnt believe me so for my first SFF water/air cooled case I made it out of see thru plastic


----------



## Christosk89 (Jan 2, 2018)

And here i am after a decade..... i have that pc case in my parents house but because i am away for 5 years, i dont really have access to check it out and i am not able to find some info that i need.
I know that its a bit difficult to anyone of you have that case since then (there are much better cases nowdays) so lets hope someone has access to it so i can get the info that i need.

I am willing to setup a new system in it (correnrly it has DFI Lan Party, intel E8400, 2x2gb teamgroup 800MHz ram, ati radeon 5850 and the 1st generation of the Thermaltake toughpower 750W 80+), the old one dowsnt work, i never fixed the issue with the rams, so i will install Ryzen 5 system to has that system as a holiday pc for my video/photo workstation. I am really happy to make new holes and run the cables behind the motherboard plate, but here i need your help.

I need someone who still has it somewhere,  to measures the gap between the motherboard plate and the side panel. If its small enough i will buy a new case and end of story,  but i really like that case for some reason.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2018)

techbuzz said:


> I guess I don't like to have a case that looks amazing at first look and have it look disgusting behind the motherboard or motherboard tray.
> 
> I like to find the happy medium between the two. Tape is just unprofessional.


i guess its like from your taste
like when you look at modified cars, some prefer add NOS, turbo, 20 subwoofers
some prefer sleek looks, some prefer add roll cage with 6 points seatbelt
some prefer classic things, some prefer luxury

like now, the trend is RGB many goes RGB and bling-bling but some prefer normal looks
so if like that you can't do nothing. if you don't like them just skip them


----------

